# Any humane, reputable breeders in/near Dallas, Texas?



## lkrosser

Hello, I came across this forum and it's been a tremendous help to me so far! I'm looking to purchase 2 baby male rats for my daughter. We're an animal-loving family so I want to make sure I purchase from a humane, caring and reputable breeder and not from a pet store. I live in Dallas, Texas and would like to find out if anyone knows of such a breeder in my area. Thanks so much for your help! Laurie


----------



## mallina

It would be great for your children to learn the value of rescuing animals that need homes. There is a great fancy rat rescue in the Dallas area called PocketAngels Rattie Rescue. They have a stunning variety of rats of all ages that need loving homes. 

http://www.freewebs.com/pocket_angels_rattie_rescue/meetthepocketangels.htm


----------



## lkrosser

*Thank you!*



mallina said:


> It would be great for your children to learn the value of rescuing animals that need homes. There is a great fancy rat rescue in the Dallas area called PocketAngels Rattie Rescue. They have a stunning variety of rats of all ages that need loving homes.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/pocket_angels_rattie_rescue/meetthepocketangels.htm


Thank you so much for this information! I did a rescue search for rats in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area the other day and this rescue organization never came up. I will definitely reach out to see if this is an option (since we have rescued/adopted all our other pets so this is our preferred option).


----------



## FallDeere

I didn't think that rescue was still active. It didn't look the website had been updated in a while. The only other rescue I knew of this this area closed down a year or so ago. If you contact that rescue, let us know how it goes! I wouldn't mind rescuing a rat or two when I have more room for more babies. ^_^


----------



## mallina

If that rescue is no longer functioning, you might want to consider taking a trip down to Austin, TX. There are a number of rat rescues here. I happen to know of one that just rescued an adorable little rat and her 14 babies from a local Animal Shelter. There are seven boys and seven girls. They are all of four days old, and are really coming along quite nicely. 

https://www.facebook.com/CentralTexasRatRescue

There is a post from someone on her site who reports having rescued a male fancy rat in the Dallas area. I am not sure if she still has the rat or not, but it is worth a try.


----------



## LightningWolf

I also say try the Central Texas Rat Rescue. To the best of my knowledge almost all of their rats are neutered/spayed (I think only three or so aren't due to health issues). Other then the recent litter that was born there they have some great boys that are around a year or so that would still make great first time rats.


----------



## lkrosser

Thank you! I did reach out to Central Texas Rat Rescue via Facebook a few days ago and they responded that they didn't have any babies at that time (but I just looked on their site again and see several that they just rescued). I found a breeder in Ft. Worth (about an hour from me) that will be having babies in a few weeks and got a really good reference. My preference is to always rescue so, if that doesn't work out for some reason, I will definitely reach out to Central Texas to follow up. The baby pictures are so adorable!


----------



## PrincessWolford

My rat is having pups this week, they will be ready in 6 weeks. I am in San Antonio. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

